# Is there a good reference for information for bolt size / markings etc... for various applications?



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

I figured I would ask because I have most of the parts for the car. Unfortunately, a lot of stuff was just tossed into boxes etc... I'm glad most of it's there, and I don't have to source a bunch of stuff.

For example, I think two of the bolts I used to install the power steering pump are slightly too long. I didn't tighten them up and risk damaging it. It would be super helpful if I were able to pull up bolt markings/dimensions to be able to verify that what I'm using is correct. If I have the correct bolts, I should be using them in the correct place if possible. I know I could buy the complete hardware kit from Ames, but wanted to take a stab at correcting it myself first.

I have the service manual and the body by fisher manual. Are there any other resources I should be using? Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Two or maybe three things,

The 67 Assembly manual
The AMK catalog (Two books)

The assembly manual lists all materials and hardware used by part number for each assembly. Try to find the more expensive version as the pages are very clear compared to the $20 manual.
The AMK catalogs have an index listing some of the more popular nuts, bolts, washers by GM part numbers.









Bulk Fasteners


AMK Products offers a huge selection of automotive restoration fasteners in bulk. Click here to learn more about our offerings.




www.amkproducts.com





The AMK bolt kits from the various vendors are a lifesaver. Well worth the money IMO. I was missing about 75% of hardware necessary to reassemble my car.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you, I appreciate the info...

I found the assembly manual in paper back ($34) and loose leaf ($29). I'll order the paper back. I didn't see anything in pdf.

The amk catalogs are free with a minimum order. I'll probably go that route after I find something to purchase from them.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Another good source is "Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration Guide", by authors Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts. It includes hardware sizes for many assemblies, exploded views and details of original options.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pictures posted here of what you have of the head and side view with dimentions really helps also

power steering pump bolts are kinda one of a kind to the rest of the car
front bracket uses a cross groove head marking like the motor mount to block
on the rear gets cupped washer oover the stud and a washer and castle style lock nut
same nut is used on the front of the thermo housing and the head bolt for battery ground
the long alternator bolt is the only one on the car as is the alternator base bolt ... base bolt
can also be used on the lower bolt for some HURST manual shifters to the mount plate...



post pictures of odd ball bolts you may have ,,,,

also
is it a 67 motor your putting together ???


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> pictures posted here of what you have of the head and side view with dimentions really helps also
> 
> power steering pump bolts are kinda one of a kind to the rest of the car
> front bracket uses a cross groove head marking like the motor mount to block
> ...


Yes, he has a 1967 California built car with the Air Injection system.

Found this older post. Seems Ames may have a bolt kit if worst comes to worst.









'67 GTO Power Steering Pump


My pump is leaking and I am trying to find a seal kit for it but I can't figure out what this pump is off of. The pumps I am looking at for '67 seem to all have a single nut in the center with a keyway, this one has 4 bolts holding the pulley on. Did this car come with this or is this some...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

GtoFM said:


> Another good source is "Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration Guide", by authors Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts. It includes hardware sizes for many assemblies, exploded views and details of original options.


I found this one on Barnes & Noble which is cool because I have a gift certificate from a long time ago I can use. Thank you!


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> pictures posted here of what you have of the head and side view with dimentions really helps also
> 
> power steering pump bolts are kinda one of a kind to the rest of the car
> front bracket uses a cross groove head marking like the motor mount to block
> ...


I'll need to get up close and personal with the power steering pump / alternator when I install the 3/8 npt plugs to delete the AIR. I'll be taking pictures along the way. I'm ordering the thermostat housing bolt kit because those are either missing or not correct. The bolt kit has the stud for the alternator mounting bracket. I will look at the battery ground bolt this weekend. I know I'm good on the cup washer / castle style lock nut / washer because those were attached to the p/s pump. Thank you, I'm definitely feeling like it's not too far off that I'll be back on the road!


----------

